# Why does my GSD not recognize me when I wake him?



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

This has happened twice now. My 3 yr old male intact GSD sleeps on my front porch at night until I go to bed, at which time, I bring him in the house to sleep in a crate.

Twice now, when I step outside to wake him up, he appears to wake up, look at me, listen to my voice, and then start growling at me, as if he does not recognize me. He even stands up and starts to walk towards me, hackles rising, tail upright, still growling all the time. 

I back up to the safety of the doorway (he is also attached to a run, so he cannot reach into the doorway), all the time speaking to him in reassuring tones. My voice has no effect on him. He acts as if he does not recognize me....almost as if he was still asleep. 

The first time it happened, I was terrified, and used a flashlight to snap him out of it. (He is OCD about light beams, shadows, or any reflective type light).
After that, I have been extremely careful of how I wake him. 

Tonight, It happened again.
I walked out on the porch, woke him with my voice....at which point, he started growling at me, staring intently, and proceeded to approach me with hackles raised. I kept talking to him, and eventually he stopped acting aggressively. I made him sit, lay down stand up, before I felt comfortable reaching down to unsnap the lead from his collar.

A trainer I work with has explained it to me as a sort of instinctive, half asleep behavior, not uncommon in breeds that have strong protection drives, or fear based aggression. He says my GSD is a throwback to the gsd's of the 60's-70's....with very high prey and fight drives......more of German bloodlines. 

My dog has been a fearful aggressive since he was a young pup. The only good I can gather from this experience is that he did not attack outright, but warned me with his menacing growl, and fearful approach!

My question: has anyone else experienced this behavior?
If so, what can be done to stop it?
Stepping onto the front porch to get an armful of firewood now has become a scary experience!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I honestly don't know, but have you ever considered calling him/getting his attention while you are inside the house, before stepping out on the porch? I do however think that your dog senses your fear. Someone with more experience will chime in.. Good luck.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Could you get a light for your porch?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you tried waking him with something that smells delicious?
Dogs are all about smell. Get a cube of irresistible meat goodness and see if the nose will wake him up.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

don't be worried at all. the dog isn't recognizing you at first. not until they get yor scent. which could take a few seconds while they are waking up. whenever i walk in the door coming home from work they both rush the door barking. when they get right up on me they get my scent and what was agression turns to happiness. i'm afraid they are going to bite me by mistake some day so now i open the door an inch, let them run to the door and realize it's me before coming in. this doesn't happen when i wake them 'cause they already know it's me that's here. your dog is out on the porch and is not with you while sleeping so doesn't realize it's you at first so i would open the door, keep the screen door closed and call the dog. give it a few seconds to wake up and reconize you before opening the screen door or have the dog sleep in the house. it will know you're there when it goes to sleep snd will know it's you waking them up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The only time something like that happened was with my female. My son came home from college and was standing around the corner with a hoodie on and it was dark. She rounded the corner growling and barking, going right for him. She stopped as soon as he spoke. 

What if you were to change the routine? Squeek a ball or call his name and let him wake up before he is invited in? Maybe even change times and have him come in earlier?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dogs can have poor sight just like humans.... So if the lighting is poor and you suddenly wake him and he can't see to recognize you .......

Brighter porch light, more noise as you exit the house and I'd probably carry a HUGE stinky piece of cheese in my hand that he gets when he's crated . So you can work on his sense of hearing and smell to not have him just rely on his eyes.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Your dog should know the routine by now. If you are doing this every single night, it should have developed a habit of waiting for you to come let him in. Example, the very last thing I do 99.9% of the time at night is check my emails. When my dogs hear the *ping* of my computer shutting off, they all get up and go to the door. They know it's time to go for one last potty. The exact time doesn't matter. They are all conditioned to my habit. 

Having said that, the very instant your dog hears your voice, it should back down. You shouldn't be saying "It's ok, it's me. Easy now." You should be saying, "You'd better check yourself! ENOUGH! BACK OFF!" 

If it were me, I'd add an additional signal BEFORE I went out to get my dog. I'd add a light. I'd wake my dog up first, before I went out side. I'd have a high value treat and wait for my dog to sit before I'd even walk out the door. If after all this, my dog still threatened me when I entered his space, I'd find me an experienced GSD trainer to help.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> I made him sit, lay down stand up, before I felt comfortable reaching down to unsnap the lead from his collar.


Am I reading this right? Is he tethered on your porch? If that's the case, I don't think that its him not recognizing you. It could be that you're creating some aggression problems from that.


----------



## levous (May 19, 2014)

@SteveStrom has a very valid point. I'd add the question: WHY are you leaving him sleeping on the front porch until you go to bed? My GSD would lose his mind if I left him outside while I was inside all evening. He is most content by my side. In fact, he would rather ride in my car with me and have to stay in the back for an hour than be home, free to run and play. Of course, never in the heat. But hopefully you get my point. He follows me into the can. He gets up with me if I go downstairs in the middle of the night. He stays right by my side no matter what I'm doing. Sometimes is rather he just chill. However, I adopted a GSD and that is what you sign up for. 

My advice would be to bring him In with you. Make him part of your pack. He's not a hound dog


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Your dog should know the routine by now. If you are doing this every single night, it should have developed a habit of waiting for you to come let him in.


my wife leaves for work at 6am. i get home at 7 am. my dogs still rush the door barking then stop when they realize it's me. they haven't picked up the routine that i come home an hour after she leaves.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

scarfish said:


> my wife leaves for work at 6am. i get home at 7 am. my dogs still rush the door barking then stop when they realize it's me. they haven't picked up the routine that i come home an hour after she leaves.


Or, maybe they have? What's that line about, "Things that make you go, hmmm" ?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Waking a sleeping dog ???


SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Waking a sleeping dog ???
> 
> 
> SuperG


Yes. He's not in the union. We work on my schedule.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Yes. He's not in the union. We work on my schedule.


Exactly....seems my schedule is my dog's schedule....hence I never have to awaken her.

Plus, any little noise or disturbance wakes my dog up...I guess I have never had to wake my dog up before...maybe when she was a pup I might have had the opportunity as those puppy sleeps were pretty intense at times.

Oh, I'm surprised there isn't a union for dogs yet.




SuperG


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

scarfish said:


> my wife leaves for work at 6am. i get home at 7 am. my dogs still rush the door barking then stop when they realize it's me. they haven't picked up the routine that i come home an hour after she leaves.


In the world according to me....dogs don't wear watches, so an hour really doesn't mean that much to them. They know feeding schedules - like if they are fed at dark, etc. They know bedtime schedules, like if you go to bed every night at 10:00, around 10:00 they'll start waiting for bed. But you develop that behavior if you do it every single day. 

My dogs are used to being fed every day after I get out of the shower. I always shower 1st thing. Every day. During the week that is around 4:30 am. During the weekend that is around 6:00 am. Once I'm out of the shower and walk to the fridg (they are fed RAW chicken in the morning), my daughter's Beagle will Beagle-ize until he's fed. Loudly. Very loudly. Ear shattering, loudly. But he'll ONLY do it after I've gotten out of the shower. I can walk all over the house. I can go into the fridg 100 times. He's stone cold quiet. But once the shower is turned off and I walk across the house, he starts howling until he gets his chicken. He's conditioned to the schedule. After the shower comes the chicken. And, (I find this stuff interesting) it doesn't matter WHERE he is. I can have him outside, or in his kennel, or free range of the house. His behavior is still the same. AND he doesn't vocalize as bad at dinner time. Only while I'm giving him his kibble. Not the entire time I'm preparing the kibble. 

I could change his behavior, if I changed my behavior. If I fed later, or before I took a shower and kept it mixed up. But I've elected to pick my battles with this dog. And this isn't one that I'm going to fight.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

All kidding aside SuperG, I don't think this sounds at all like a dog being startled awake, needing a second to realize what's going on and recognize its owner. This reads to me like a dog that's very aware of what its doing. Maybe unable to help itself, but still intentional.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> All kidding aside SuperG, I don't think this sounds at all like a dog being startled awake, needing a second to realize what's going on and recognize its owner. This reads to me like a dog that's very aware of what its doing. Maybe unable to help itself, but still intentional.



I completely agree....but I am still surprised that the dog is not already awake long before that front door opens up....wherever that dog's mind has taken him to such slumber must be pretty powerful.

SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe he is awake. Maybe the fear the owner mentioned has a little avoidance with it? Like "I'm not going to look at you, go away"


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Steve Strom said:


> Maybe he is awake. Maybe the fear the owner mentioned has a little avoidance with it? Like "I'm not going to look at you, go away"


:thumbup:


----------



## Lowfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Really interested to know why the dog is (apparently) tethered on the front porch.

That said, I have a basset hound that gives me a snarly, growly yawn when he wakes up from a deep sleep. There's no aggression in it, he just seems slightly irritated at having been woken up . I know the feeling...

My GSD is up if I'm up, she's alert enough that it's hard to move and catch her sleeping .


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Lowfish said:


> My GSD is up if I'm up, she's alert enough that it's hard to move and catch her sleeping .


+1 one of my GSDs sleeps with her eyes open. i've been forever trying to get a pic of it. everytime i see her doing it i grab my phone and try as quietly as possible to creep up to get a pic. she always wakes up and lifts her head just before i can get the pic.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

OP try knocking on something while out of sight and then humming a few seconds of something like "she'll be coming round the mountain when she comes" before coming into view. could also try humming the same tune before feeding so the sounds is associated with something really good


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes when I pull in the dogs bark, well they always bark, but sometimes it seems like the boys don't know who I am. Sometimes I drive a car, sometimes an SUV, but even so, if they are barking at me when I get out of the car, I call over and let them know it's me, Hey, why are you barking at me? No real aggression in it, and they immediately realize who I am. I wonder if the dog here has something going on neurologically. I mean when seizure dogs wake up, they can be disoriented and even a little aggressive.

Chaining a dog can make them guarding whatever they are chained to, so it can increase aggressiveness. But dogs should be pretty quick to figure out it is you, if they are otherwise ok. And, yes, I never have to wake mine up, they wake up from normal noises and are quickly conscious of everything going on, however light or dark it is.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Well...for starters....if this situation is actual....I might incorporate the dog into the OP's life....dog is treating the owner like a stranger...I'm not surprised.


SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> if they are otherwise ok


Just going by the op's words, I get the idea he isn't ok. Maybe at best, a sharp, nervy, insecure dog, that's getting that cornered feeling from being tied out and his insecurity is made worse by the op being afraid of him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

SuperG said:


> Well...for starters....if this situation is actual....I might incorporate the dog into the OP's life....dog is treating the owner like a stranger...I'm not surprised.
> 
> 
> SuperG


 Well, I am. 

I have never known even an outdoor dog to have that level of aggression, for as long as it sounds it is, nor need to be waked on a regular basis. Dogs that are used to spending their evenings on a porch do not feel shorted. That is their routine, and it doesn't hurt them at all. In fact, I think dogs SHOULD be outside a portion of the day. I think it is good for them, the sun provides vitamin D. I think the elements are good for their coats. Dogs do not need to be with their owners 24/7. 

I think what she described is odd/abnormal. The dog may have some deep seated problems. It might has something physically wrong. Even dogs that are outside 24/7 do not freak (aggressively) when their owner comes out of the door.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

selzer said:


> Well, I am.
> 
> I have never known even an outdoor dog to have that level of aggression, for as long as it sounds it is, nor need to be waked on a regular basis. Dogs that are used to spending their evenings on a porch do not feel shorted. That is their routine, and it doesn't hurt them at all. In fact, I think dogs SHOULD be outside a portion of the day. I think it is good for them, the sun provides vitamin D. I think the elements are good for their coats. Dogs do not need to be with their owners 24/7.
> 
> I think what she described is odd/abnormal. The dog may have some deep seated problems. It might has something physically wrong. Even dogs that are outside 24/7 do not freak (aggressively) when their owner comes out of the door.


I have known a few rescued street dogs that were not even relegated to an existence ( once rescued ) which compares to the subject at hand...however..I've seen the aggression and more than this situation suggests...once you had the dog's boundaries figured out..that happens in a hurry...you could proceed from there. Oh, the Puerto Rican street dogs are especially hard-nosed....however she has become my favorite..once you win them over...they're cupcakes.

My overall premise in my previous post focuses on....the human can effect change...the dog left to it's own devices most likely won't change ...or at least change in a fashion more desirable by the human....hence my emphasis on human interaction.


SuperG


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My point is that this is NOT normal. I suggest the OP take her dog to a veterinarian and explain exactly what is happening. If this person just gets guilted into never asking another question, and does not understand that what she is seeing is not normal, even for outdoor dogs, she may not get the help her dog might need. And, she may put herself or her family in danger if this dog has a serious problem. 

Consider a dog that sleeps so deeply that when it wakes it doesn't know the people in its home. What happens if a baby walks by such a dog and maybe trips and accidentally startles it awake? This aggressiveness and disorientation/lack of recognition is really strange, regardless to where it is sleeping.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs all sleep with one eye open. There is never a chance I could walk past them without them knowing or stirring. I can't even take photos of them sleeping without using a telephoto lens. 
If they are outside, and someone comes over or walks down the street, there is scent that triggers reaction. Not sound, not visual, but the scent. If the scent is a familiar one, the reaction isn't as noticeable, compared to a strangers.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

selzer said:


> My point is that this is NOT normal. I suggest the OP take her dog to a veterinarian and explain exactly what is happening. If this person just gets guilted into never asking another question, and does not understand that what she is seeing is not normal, even for outdoor dogs, she may not get the help her dog might need. And, she may put herself or her family in danger if this dog has a serious problem.
> 
> Consider a dog that sleeps so deeply that when it wakes it doesn't know the people in its home. What happens if a baby walks by such a dog and maybe trips and accidentally startles it awake? This aggressiveness and disorientation/lack of recognition is really strange, regardless to where it is sleeping.


I have no disagreement with that....


SuperG


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> I honestly don't know, but have you ever considered calling him/getting his attention while you are inside the house, before stepping out on the porch? I do however think that your dog senses your fear. Someone with more experience will chime in.. Good luck.


The first time it happened, I walked right up to him while he was sleeping tightly curled, nose in tail. That time, I woke him by touching his head and talking to him. It was an abrupt way to wake up. Last night, I woke him by standing in the doorway, calling to him. He heard my voice, yet still growled and advanced on me, acting as if he did not recognize me.
Let me say this about my dog. When he sleeps, he sleeps very deep, reminding me of the deep sleep old dogs do. It takes a bit to wake him sometimes.
My porch is well lit. 
And yes, he senses my fear. I would be foolish NOT to be afraid when my 90lb GSD is walking towards me growling menacingly!


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

tottie86 said:


> Could you get a light for your porch?


Porch is well lit.


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Have you tried waking him with something that smells delicious?
> Dogs are all about smell. Get a cube of irresistible meat goodness and see if the nose will wake him up.


After being growled at like that, I would not feel safe walking up to him while he is sleeping .....even with a delicious smelling treat in my hand. I will now always make sure he is completely awake and aware before approaching. 
My problem now is determining exactly when that is.


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Am I reading this right? Is he tethered on your porch? If that's the case, I don't think that its him not recognizing you. It could be that you're creating some aggression problems from that.


I have a cable run that attaches to the front porch on one end, and tree 30 feet away on the far end. This way, my dog can be on the porch, or out on the ground. I am familiar with the effect tethering has on dogs. Being on a 30 ft. cable run doesn't have same effect. When he is laying on porch, there is lots of slack, no pulling on his neck at all.


----------



## Lowfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Bearmyth, I would take him to the vet. That's why there's so much confusion in this thread, because that's not a normal aggression. Especially if it's popped up suddenly. Has he always slept very deeply?

And, is the dog tethered on the porch? That's what I'm curious about -- outside dogs aren't aggressive with their owners necessarily, but some dogs react badly to being tethered for long times outside. They feel the need to protect, but also know they are limited by the tether, and it makes them nervous and cagey. I wonder if he is in this state when he goes to sleep, and has a moment of confusion when he wakes up, before he sees safety in his owner?

Edit: sorry, I saw the tether answer was posted while I was typing! 30ft tethers absolutely do have the same effect, at least psychologically.


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

levous said:


> @SteveStrom has a very valid point. I'd add the question: WHY are you leaving him sleeping on the front porch until you go to bed? My GSD would lose his mind if I left him outside while I was inside all evening. He is most content by my side. In fact, he would rather ride in my car with me and have to stay in the back for an hour than be home, free to run and play. Of course, never in the heat. But hopefully you get my point. He follows me into the can. He gets up with me if I go downstairs in the middle of the night. He stays right by my side no matter what I'm doing. Sometimes is rather he just chill. However, I adopted a GSD and that is what you sign up for.
> 
> My advice would be to bring him In with you. Make him part of your pack. He's not a hound dog


I live alone with my dog on two rural acres. I am retired. I am with my dog almost 24/7. I've always preferred my dogs to hang out inside with me, but Grady wants to be outside mostly. So, until I am ready for bed, he sleeps on front porch.....then I bring him inside to sleep in his crate in my bedroom. 
What you describe, is the behavior I expected from a GSD. (Grady is my first GSD)....but he is and was as a young pup, very aloof, preferring always to be not by my side, but somewhere nearby, where he could keep an eye on me. 
He does however, love to be with me when I go in the car/truck!


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

"Has he always slept very deeply?"

Yes. Even as a pup, he slept very deep...the sleep of old men and old dogs....and babies!
I have always credited it to his reaction to being "on" 100% of the time he is awake. Grady has OCD behaviors.....if he is allowed, he will exhaust himself chasing bird and leaf shadows all day!


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> All kidding aside SuperG, I don't think this sounds at all like a dog being startled awake, needing a second to realize what's going on and recognize its owner. This reads to me like a dog that's very aware of what its doing. Maybe unable to help itself, but still intentional.


That is what is so scary about all this....I am not 100% convinced my dog is still asleep, or caught in that place half way between sleep and awake. He looks awake...he is looking at me, walking towards me....but then he stops. But why does it take him so long to figure it out? And at what point do I know, without a doubt, that he recognizes me, and is safe to approach.? The unpredictability of his behavior is killing me!


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

SuperG said:


> I completely agree....but I am still surprised that the dog is not already awake long before that front door opens up....wherever that dog's mind has taken him to such slumber must be pretty powerful.
> 
> SuperG


I am still surprised and amazed myself at the depth of Grady's sleep! Sometimes I have to really try to wake him up! Then he stumbles into the house, headed for his crate, acting all the world like a grumpy teenager who just got told to stop sleeping on the couch, and go to bed!


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Maybe he is awake. Maybe the fear the owner mentioned has a little avoidance with it? Like "I'm not going to look at you, go away"


I don't understand this. He is looking directly at me when he is growling at me.


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

"I wonder if the dog here has something going on neurologically. I mean when seizure dogs wake up, they can be disoriented and even a little aggressive."

Can you explain what you mean by "seizure dogs"?

Grady has neuro issues with his OCD behaviors. He also has E.P.I. Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency, for which I have to inject him with Vitamin B12 monthly....also related to neuro behavior.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Are the lights behind you when you approach? You would appear as a dark shape if this is the case. Also as someone mention earlier, your dogs eye sight may be less than 100%.


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Are the lights behind you when you approach? You would appear as a dark shape if this is the case. Also as someone mention earlier, your dogs eye sight may be less than 100%.


The light is not just behind me when I emerge from the house. There are several lights on the porch. 
I am trying to think like my dog....why would he expect anyone BUT me to emerge from my house? Especially when this is a routine!? 

Everything seems to point to him not being totally aware when he first wakes from his deep sleep. 

I have certainly had my share of experiences over the years waking sleeping dogs...even been bit slightly by a surprised pet.....but this is different. 

This is hearing my voice, looking directly at me, standing up, hackles raised, and walking towards me! Perhaps it is the breed...the personality...but when Grady was woken twice now, from a deep sleep, he acts like he does not know who I am for about 30 seconds! Very scary with a dog that has such a high prey, fight and protect drive.

Thanks to everyone for all the advice! Grady is my first GSD...but an odd one I think! I will be making a vet appt. soon!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

bearmyth said:


> I don't understand this. He is looking directly at me when he is growling at me.


I mean he isn't asleep, by not looking at you, he's hoping you'll go away. When you don't it escalates to the growling. As for the tethering, remember, it his perception of it. Whether its 30' or 30", it's how he perceives it.

I think its all really just kind of a package deal you've got with him. There's problems with this dog, be very careful with him. Things that wouldn't matter with a lot of dogs could lead to you getting seriously bit. I really don't think its a dog I would want to live with.


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

selzer said:


> Well, I am.
> 
> I have never known even an outdoor dog to have that level of aggression, for as long as it sounds it is, nor need to be waked on a regular basis. Dogs that are used to spending their evenings on a porch do not feel shorted. That is their routine, and it doesn't hurt them at all. In fact, I think dogs SHOULD be outside a portion of the day. I think it is good for them, the sun provides vitamin D. I think the elements are good for their coats. Dogs do not need to be with their owners 24/7.
> 
> I think what she described is odd/abnormal. The dog may have some deep seated problems. It might has something physically wrong. Even dogs that are outside 24/7 do not freak (aggressively) when their owner comes out of the door.


Thanks so much for the advice. Grady has slept on the front porch, attached to the 30 foot run since he was a pup. It is his preferred place to hang out...keep an eye on his ranch and me. I step outside frequently for firewood, etc. For him to suddenly act like his is very disconcerting....and makes me want to believe there is a physical reason for it. 

I have had 20 dogs over my lifetime...mostly rescued mutts...no GSD's....and I've never had to wake one up, unless it was my ancient 17 year old dog! Very odd behavior here!

I have also never had the luxury of being retired before...to be able to have my dog with me almost 24/7. My dog spends most of his day with me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm totally in agreement with Steve and Super G. IMO, dogs will smell and hear you long before they see you. I can hear my boy barking at the outside porch. By the time I open the front door, he has stopped barking. Not true for my husband who gets barked at every time he comes thru the door and met with hackles raised until he talked to him and Seger smells him. But it's still not aggressive, just annoying. I walked right on to this very porch 25 years ago when DH's grandparents lived here and walked right by their dog who was known for not allowing people out of the car. Hey Oshi and walked right by. That dog could smell me long before he saw me or I would have been wearing a husky/GSD mix for a bracelet.

How old is Grady now?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

bearmyth said:


> "I wonder if the dog here has something going on neurologically. I mean when seizure dogs wake up, they can be disoriented and even a little aggressive."
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by "seizure dogs"?
> 
> Grady has neuro issues with his OCD behaviors. He also has E.P.I. Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency, for which I have to inject him with Vitamin B12 monthly....also related to neuro behavior.


Dogs that have siezures. A siezure is something in the brain that causes a misfire it can last a variable amount of time. A pattern of siezures is epilepsy. Epilepsy, unfortuntely, is not uncommon in the breed. 

Now the thing it, it isn't always the same, doesn't always manifest the same symptoms or there are varying forms. For example, some think Rage Syndrom is a form of epilepsy. 

Epilepsy that the do not know the cause of, is called ideopathic epilepsy. After a siezure, a dog can be very tired and sleep deeply. During siezure the dog can come out of it and have some disorientation, not know the people that he ought to know, his owners, and since they re in a totally vulnerable state, some dogs might respond aggressively when they come out of seizure episode. 

This really doesn't sound like epilepsy, or not ideopathic epilepsy. But I would go to the vet and carefully explain the sleeping, the OCD behaviors, and the aggression. Depending on the age of the dog, I would dig deeply and find the money to do a MRI on the brain. I am thinking some sort of tumor might be possible, but I am not a vet, and that sounds really scary. But there are other things I suppose, like encephalitis or menangitis that could be causing the new aggressiveness, but it doesn't address that deep sleeping. Could your dog be deaf? 

I hope that you can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I'm totally in agreement with Steve and Super G. IMO, dogs will smell and hear you long before they see you. I can hear my boy barking at the outside porch. By the time I open the front door, he has stopped barking. Not true for my husband who gets barked at every time he comes thru the door and met with hackles raised until he talked to him and Seger smells him. But it's still not aggressive, just annoying. I walked right on to this very porch 25 years ago when DH's grandparents lived here and walked right by their dog who was known for not allowing people out of the car. Hey Oshi and walked right by. That dog could smell me long before he saw me or I would have been wearing a husky/GSD mix for a bracelet.
> 
> How old is Grady now?


Grady turns 3 years old Jan 25th.
His hearing is excellent.
Not sure about his eyesight, but I'll be testing it now.

He is a different kind of dog. As a pup, he preferred to NOT be by my side, but someplace off, where he could always see me. As a result, he was pretty much tied to me for his first year. He is not a snuggler. He does not ask for pets. Not a real affectionate dog. He can be, but it is rare. He wants to be in control all the time. I'm constantly reinforcing pack structure with NILIF. 

Another strange thing about Grady: when I come home, he is in his kennel waiting. He does not get super excited when I get there. It is not until I am right next to him that he moves. 

Yesterday, he scared the bejeebers out of me with this behavior! 
I had him in his crate for an hour in the daytime...unusual for me.
When I approached the crate to let him out, he was motionless...his face smushed up against the crate door, one eye open. I walked right up to the crate, saying his name several times.....no movement at all! By that time I was beginning to wonder if something was wrong with him. I could only see that one eye open, but it wasn't moving, and seemed glazed over. With a bit of panic in my voice, I called his name one more time, and he finally raised his head. 

If I didn't know better, I'd say he was holding a grudge against me for locking him up!

Why does this dog wait so long to acknowledge me? Is it his way of asserting his dominance?
Why does he show no excitement until I am right next to him? 
He is a strange one....very aloof. Not so motivated by social pressure. 
He clearly knows it is me. I just find it odd social behavior.

I've had Grady since 9 weeks old unfortunately from a backyard breeder. He earned his STAR puppy and CGC certificates, along with Basic obedience, and is currently in AKC Open class training. I work with him and play with him every day. 

Thanks again to everyone for your input. It all helps!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

bearmyth said:


> He earned his STAR puppy and CGC certificates, along with Basic obedience, and is currently in AKC Open class training. I work with him and play with him every day.


Adding a CDX to Grady's previous accomplishments will be a nice touch.

Obviously, Grady listens to you and a connection is well established in that arena.


SuperG


----------



## Lowfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Any update, Bearmyth? It sounds like your relationship is sound... so I believe even more strongly that a visit to the vet is in order. Especially with the behaviour with head pushed against crate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, get some labwork/tests done. When a dog does that head press, it is indicative that something neurological is going on....
Head Pressing in Dogs | petMD


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

*Update on Grady growling at me when waking...*



Lowfish said:


> Any update, Bearmyth? It sounds like your relationship is sound... so I believe even more strongly that a visit to the vet is in order. Especially with the behaviour with head pushed against crate.


Thanks for asking! I've put up an album of photos of Grady, one which shows what I mean by "head pressing". It was just a matter of too big of a dog for too small of a crate! I have since replaced the crate with a larger one. 

Grady has growled at me 3 times now, after being woken from his deep sleep. The last time, he was locked in his crate...again at night, with poor lighting. He looks at me with a glazed over look in his eyes...as if he is not all the way awake yet, before he starts to growl. I tried giving him a command like "come" to wake him...and it worked. 

I am being extra careful about waking him, and am trying to get him into the crate he sleeps in for the night earlier to avoid this.

My theory is that, because of his high OCD activity rate in the daylight, Grady is so intensely tired when he finally lets his guard down and goes to sleep, that he sleeps a very, very deep sleep. I was able to walk right up to his crate last night outside, with him sleeping in it, and he did not know I was there!

So when he does start to wake up, he does it very slowly....and yet, being the GSD he is, he also wakes up "on duty"....growling at what he does not recognize yet. 

That's my theory so far....I will definitely ask the vet about it at his next regular visit coming up!


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

*Another update on Mr. Grady*



Lowfish said:


> Any update, Bearmyth? It sounds like your relationship is sound... so I believe even more strongly that a visit to the vet is in order. Especially with the behaviour with head pushed against crate.


I also wanted to mention that I've been watching a LEERBURG.COM dvd on Dominant and Agressive Dogs, that is HUGELY helpful.

I'm also watching the Leerburg dvd on Establishing Pack Structure, which I am also finding very useful.

In fact, since Grady has been continually challenging me, especially when I correct him, he is, for now, on a program where I control everything again....all toys are mine/gone for now.....Grady goes from the crate to the kennel with potty breaks and walk breaks, but very few priveleges. Nothing In Life Is Free...and more. 

This has actually helped quite a bit. A dog like Grady seems to thrive on routine...he seems to take comfort in knowing what will happen when. 

I've also decreased the size of his kennel from 250 sq. ft to 150, and may go smaller. This is on the advice of several trainers I work with. I always thought bigger was better when it came to kennels, but am finding out a smaller space enables Grady to calm himself better. 

After watching the Leerburg DVD on Dominant and Aggressive dogs, I made a HUGE discovery about Grady. His is not pack motivated. In other words, where most dogs will work to please you...where most dogs view you as their god/pack leader....Grady does not....He has very low pack motivation. He seems to think he does quite well as the pack leader, and is continually challenging me for it. 
He is not that "velcro dog" that I hear so many other GSD owners talk about. 
I've never worked with a dog that was not motivated to work for me like that. This is a first!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know this sounds like the opposite of what you'd want to give a dog that sleeps soundly, but maybe melatonin would help Grady. It has worked for dogs that have sundowners syndrome. Worth a shot, and won't harm him at all.


----------

